
Whatever happened to the desktop computer? - eadmund
https://hackaday.com/2018/02/16/whatever-happened-to-the-desktop-computer/
======
teovall
I'm pretty sure that's the first time I've ever seen the word "beautiful" used
to describe a CGA monitor.

